# How to List Reservations



## chapjim (Nov 7, 2011)

I list fairly frequently on the TUG Marketplace but find some things a bit awkward.  I have some fixed weeks and list them accordingly using the "Fixed-Beginning in the Year" button.  But really, "Fixed-Beginning in the Year" suggests a permanence that doesn't exist given that listings expire in 90 days.  Also, Week xx doesn't convey the same information to a potential renter as a check-in date.

A few of my listings are floating weeks but "Floating-Beginning in the Year" doesn't really fit so I end up listing them in the "Other" category.  Same thing with reservations, which I do a lot of (I have 3 million Wyndham points). 

The note alongside "Other" says it is for non-timeshare listings but if the Fixed and Floating categories don't apply, what else can I do?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 7, 2011)

I have the same issues, plus one more. I would like to put in the ad a description of the week. ie "4th of July". "Race Week", "wine and food festival", "Mardi Gras"

New Orleans week 7 doesn;t carry the same weight as "Mardi Gras"

I just got an email that says my ad is about to expire....I may just let it


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2011)

chapjim said:


> I list fairly frequently on the TUG Marketplace but find some things a bit awkward.  I have some fixed weeks and list them accordingly using the "Fixed-Beginning in the Year" button.  But really, "Fixed-Beginning in the Year" suggests a permanence that doesn't exist given that listings expire in 90 days.



You will get a notice when your Ad is going to expire and you can renew it with one click.  The Ads expire every 90 days because many people forget to take them down when the rental is no longer available.  You can renew your Ad as long as you wish - you don't have to allow it to expire.



> Also, Week xx doesn't convey the same information to a potential renter as a check-in date.



You can put the specific check-in, and check-out, day and date in the text of your Ad.  At the top of the Marketplace there is a link to "Planning Calendar" which makes it easy for people to check the dates of a specific week.



> A few of my listings are floating weeks but "Floating-Beginning in the Year" doesn't really fit so I end up listing them in the "Other" category.  Same thing with reservations, which I do a lot of (I have 3 million Wyndham points).
> 
> The note alongside "Other" says it is for non-timeshare listings but if the Fixed and Floating categories don't apply, what else can I do?



I'm not sure I understand this last question.  

For floating weeks, you can indicate the earliest and latest week available, when you are setting up the Ad.  Readers will understand that they can contact you for availability within the time frame you list.  I would state that in the text.

For specific reservations that you are listing, you should use the fixed week listings. That will allow you to list the exact week you have reserved.  Again - you can put more info. in the text.

For Wyndham points (unreserved) have you tried the Points category?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 7, 2011)

I guess I didn't explain myself very well if you thought I didn't know how to renew listings.

My point about the Fixed Week option is that it doesn't seem very useful.  I think people would rather see dates than have to consult a calendar to find out when Week xx is.  Since most listings are for the current year, the "Beginning in the Year" seems odd.

The heading of the listing is what grabs people.  Dates and events (like Ron said) are more effective grabbers than week numbers.

To get good weeks, I make almost all of my floating week reservations a year ahead of time.  This means a listing showing availability for weeks 1-52 would be over a year before the reservation.  Most people don't plan that far ahead.

I never rent points.  I use all 3 million.

The other listing options don't bother me as long as TUG doesn't mind me using the "Other" option for almost all of my listings.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2011)

chapjim said:


> I guess I didn't explain myself very well if you thought I didn't know how to renew listings.



I'm sorry - I thought your subject line "How to list reservation," was a question.  



> My point about the Fixed Week option is that it doesn't seem very useful.  I think people would rather see dates than have to consult a calendar to find out when Week xx is.  Since most listings are for the current year, the "Beginning in the Year" seems odd.



The current year ends in 2 mos, so I'm sure there are a lot more listings for 2012, than 2011, at this point.  That selection on the menu is just so you can make sure your rental has the correct year listed.  Remember, some resorts can be reserved as much as 2 years out, so it's possible that you could have an Ad for Dec. 2011 and Dec. 2012 for the same ownership - having the ability to select the year makes that possible.



> The heading of the listing is what grabs people.  Dates and events (like Ron said) are more effective grabbers than week numbers.



I don't know if TUG has the capability to set it up by date.  I use the Marketplace Ads myself, but I'm not involved in the technical aspects of the website.  I don't know of any listing site that allows you to list events/holidays in your heading except Craigslist, and it's pretty much a nightmare in every other way.

Have you tried Redweek?  It's $25 per Ad, but you can list your rentals by the date.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 7, 2011)

ill see what we can do about adding a "custom title" to ads...is a good idea.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2011)

TUGBrian said:


> ill see what we can do about adding a "custom title" to ads...is a good idea.



That would be great!


----------



## chapjim (Nov 8, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> That would be great!



I agree!  That would take care of just about all of my whining!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2011)

This new feature has been added, the field TITLE is now available when typing in your resort description and will be displayed separately on the ad itself, as well as when browsing multiple ads.

if you have an existing ad, you can go back in and edit your ad to add the title by clicking edit on the DESCRIPTION field.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 13, 2011)

That is GREAT news!

THANKS BRIAN!


----------



## ronparise (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Brian...I extended my ad and added the title...Now it "pops" 

thanks for being open to a new idea


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Thanks Brian...I extended my ad and added the title...Now it "pops"
> 
> thanks for being open to a new idea



I agree - BIG improvement - THANKS!


----------

